# Introduce yourself!



## Ian

Okay, on behalf of the idea that Rick posted, We thought it would be good to have a separate forum for new members to introduce themselves.

Simply tell us all a little about yourself, where you are from, age, occupation, etc, and give yourself an official welcoming into the mantid community. Obviously don't feel obliged to post, but would be nice if we could get to know who you are. And it's always a good idea to make an introduction to the group. Please make a new post for each introduction.

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## Peter Clausen

It is now mandatory to post in the Introduce Yourself section before placing ads on Mantidforum.


----------

